# Tunnel prices



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I’ve just booked us through the new Lymington to Yarmouth (IOW) tunnel. Out June 15, back August 2. Although the return fare of £45 seems very high for such a short distance it’s so much more convenient and quicker than the ferry.
Does anyone know if there’s overnight parking facilities at the Lymington end (nothing in the MHF database)?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Nice one    

Much cheaper than the ferry :lol:


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

NO. The tunnel is one way only and make sure you take the IOW exit otherwise you end up in France


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok smartie pants, I'm a woman, you got me :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Tunnel cost*



tonyt said:


> I've just booked us through the new Lymington to Yarmouth (IOW) tunnel. Out June 15, back August 2. Although the return fare of £45 seems very high for such a short distance it's so much more convenient and quicker than the ferry.
> Does anyone know if there's overnight parking facilities at the Lymington end (nothing in the MHF database)?


yeah yeah

nearly caught me there


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup, fell for it I was just about to Google it, thinking how could I have missed such an important news event!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Must say, you had me going too. I was about to search for the prices and also at the same time, see if Euroferries were off the ground.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You cant use the Tunnel if you havent got a passport or ID Card ---
But you cant use the Ferry either 8O


----------

